# Best/Worst TV ads



## springhill (6 July 2007)

I have just seen that new Coca-Cola ad that promotes normal Coke and Zero. What a piece of crap. A bunch of 'it' twentysomethings drinking Coke saying z-zam or brrrrpp and dancing like knobs. All it ever does is make me burp my guts out. If i want to dance like a knob i'll drink bourbon til i cant see straight. No wonder their share price is on the wane and the company is rated sell/hold with junk like this. If i didnt pay so much for the TV i would kick the screen in.
Feel free to indulge


----------



## Parag0n (6 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

The Jetstar ad's where they have twats yelling out ONYA JETSTAR... sounds abysmal.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*



springhill said:


> I have just seen that new Coca-Cola ad that promotes normal Coke and Zero. What a piece of crap. A bunch of 'it' twentysomethings drinking Coke saying z-zam or brrrrpp and dancing like knobs. All it ever does is make me burp my guts out. If i want to dance like a knob i'll drink bourbon til i cant see straight. No wonder their share price is on the wane and the company is rated sell/hold with junk like this. If i didnt pay so much for the TV i would kick the screen in.
> Feel free to indulge




Best rant I have seen in a long long time.

Well worthy of that Bender icon IMO.


----------



## imajica (6 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

Brandpower - "helping you buy our product"

those ads can bite Bender's shiny, metal a**!


----------



## springhill (8 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

Grrrrr!! The new KFC ad for Mashies what kind of nerd w*nk*rs sit it a library with soccer players drawn on their hands 'kicking' a ball of mashed potato around? How annoying is that? I'd like a chance to kick whoever cr*pp*d out this ad right in their 'mashies'


----------



## Sprinter79 (9 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

Yeah, who lets you eat KFC in a library these days? hahaha

I remember drawing faces on my hands and making them 'talk', but, soccer players, that's just a bit poncy for me :


----------



## Mofra (9 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

Sounds liek that Just Jeans ad that was pulled pretty quickly, where a bunch of annoying metro's prance about in Just Jeans clothing trying to look "Edgy" (TM)


----------



## Mumbank (10 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

The "Annabelle Principle" add for petrol prices.  God what an obnoxious little brat, just what every driver need sitting in the back.  Makes me want to scream


----------



## Prospector (10 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*



Mumbank said:


> The "Annabelle Principle" add for petrol prices.  God what an obnoxious little brat, just what every driver need sitting in the back.  Makes me want to scream




You know mumbank, for the life of us we cant imagine why they didnt call it the 'Amy principle' given that it is an ad for AAMI car Insurance!

Worst ad - there is a Bob Geldof/Telstra add that has just started - Geldof comes across as an arrogant selfish wanker who is holding the whole plan to ransom because he wont turn off his PDA!  What was he, and Telstra thinking of!  And at the end he is arrested and taken off the plane - as if anyone would want to be associated with stuff like that!

OK, I also hate the cone head hillbilly ad for a brand of beer.  Just hate it!
And the add where the guys nipples do their thing. Disgusting.  If I keep thinkging I should come up with more......

Now, a clever and good add is that one where the guy is having a lie detector test and the last questions is about what he is going to wax next.  Cant think of what it is advertising though


----------



## swhmale (11 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

the "motor finance wizard" ad with its annoying jingle aimed at getting bankrupts and unemployed into unroadworthy deathtraps gets up my nose. great to see A CURRENT AFFAIR dump on them last night. wont be seeing that ad on nine anymore i think.


----------



## ideaforlife (11 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

There are plenty of bad ads around. 

The best ad I think is Vodafone, this guy leaves the monastry where one can't talk....coming into this world of seduction, he can't get off his phone even in a club where he can't hear a thing. What a fabulous idea! The latest Voda ad is also good.


----------



## Rough_Trade (11 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

Any overseas adverts aired here with a poorly dubbed Australian voiceover.


----------



## algis (13 July 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

Completely agree with the Oz voiceover ads.

Oust is a good example.... what was wrong with Glade?  Oust sounds like what like what Sargeant Shultz would scream at you if you did a botty burp in the room....  ze varting in the room is verboten... oust!!


I think the NSW RTA ads on speeding 'no one things big of you' (where it's made out you have a small dick for speeding) is a clever ad with viral potential.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

These aren't the worst - theyre the best as far as I'm concerned - but this thread was as close as I could find - 
you know how they say people tend to resemble their pets - fussy people with poodles, old englishmen with dropping cheeks have bulldogs etc ..

I knew a giant of a man once - was a welder at a factory we used - he had a team of clydesdales 

 Budweiser Commercial - Respect  (after 9/11)
 Superbowl XL - Budweiser Commercial (streaker)
 Budweiser Commercial - Clydesdales Donkey
 Budweiser Commercial - Dalmatians
 Snow Fight


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

These are the worst 

 Funny Budweiser Commercial (grannies)
Funny budweiser commercials
 (dogs)


----------



## Sprinter79 (21 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

I just saw that new Snicker's add with Mr T in it.

GET SOME NUTS!!!!


hahahahaha


----------



## tcoates (21 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

the new LYNX ads don't thrill me too much. And whats worse is the kids are copying the ad.   AAAAAARRRRRRGGHHHHHHH

Tim


----------



## Sprinter79 (21 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*



tcoaates_au said:


> the new LYNX ads don't thrill me too much. And whats worse is the kids are copying the ad.   AAAAAARRRRRRGGHHHHHHH
> 
> Tim




Ahhhhh, Lynx, the smell of adolesence :

Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

speaking of adolesents with big ideas 
 A heartwarming Budweiser commercial


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 August 2007)

*Re: Worst TV ads*

last post was best .
this one ?- neither best not worst, - just ... different 

If George Washington lived in the Whitehouse today , it would run more like ...
"I cannot tell a lie - it was him !." 

"Never Tell A Lie" (80's Mormon Commercial)


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

Budweiser Commercial - Horse and Mouse


lol - GOD but I love these Budweiser ads lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

Crab Budweizer Superbowl

 Budweiser, marketing


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

god I lov these budweiser ads . 
 Budweiser Clydesdales Superbowl Ad: Hank the Clydesdale


----------



## Sprinter79 (16 March 2008)

That new beaver add is pretty funny hahaha


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

pffft ! - rofl


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

Do we assume that God had a shy moment when he invented pubic hair?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 March 2008)

re posts 14, 19, 21 23 
the missus says she's off to the Easter show next week - but just to see the Clydesdales


----------



## agro (16 March 2008)

anyone seen the Thrifty commercial - i think its very good ! 

basically - a young girl screaming at the joy of getting a new car only to find out its a rent a car 

http://www.youtube.com/v/R_9YDx82dz8&hl=en


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 July 2008)

gotta feeling that this is a repost - but what the heck 

 Budweiser - Swear Jar


----------



## singlefished (20 July 2008)

this is excellent.... Top Gear Australia - Magazine launch 

not sure how to embed the video on the page so just follow the link...


http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_xRg97LEaSE&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2008)

Beer - Miller Lite


----------



## CoffeeKing (16 August 2008)

They reckon this is big...



Found this on da toob...



Must admit they both are big, don't you just love the ad's


----------



## Family_Guy (16 August 2008)

You know those ads where they get the old afl footy hero, take him to the park and jump all over them ads????
What is the ad actually promoting? ie. what is the company.

Everytime that ad comes on, i think to myself i must see what this is for and get taken away to a different world all within 15-20 seconds.

That says one of 2 things.......
1. Very very low concentration level on my part
or 
2. The ad is, um.......oh dear, i forgot.

Never mind


----------



## Family_Guy (16 August 2008)

Oh yer......

or
2. The ad or marketing is so poor that they actually forgot to tell us what they are selling




....................what are they selling anyway?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 August 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> ....................what are they selling anyway?




Its an ad for Toyata as they are the AFL official sponsor. Not for any of their products, just their brand.

But i agree that it is poorly branded.


----------



## NZTurtle (17 August 2008)

glass and a half productions - phil collins/gorilla ad for cadbury


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 August 2008)

Budweiser King Crab Super Bowl Commercial


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 September 2008)

Lol "Happy belated anniversary " rofl  (happened to me recently) 

  Bud Light Commercial - I'm sorry cards

Also these ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F2Ta7HG14Q&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtXaf86Euc4&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dODojzk6_X8&feature=related


----------



## white_crane (16 September 2008)

The Carlton Mid ad where the wife and husband are arguing.  The husband's mate comes in and says something along the lines of we are part of his support group and he's trying to be a better husband to you etc.  Don't forget the golf clubs! 

We have had some great beer ads over the years...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lR1sEn8nMI&feature=related
Speights beer ad from NZ


----------



## romeo (4 October 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqX7VxW3wL0 this one is tops... I cracked up laughing so hard when i saw it on tv. 

this one is quite good too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgtfC5LBAW4


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2008)

romeo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqX7VxW3wL0 this one is tops... I cracked up laughing so hard when i saw it on tv.
> 
> this one is quite good too:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgtfC5LBAW4



lol - classic  romeo 
likewise :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDSIakm9Qd4 My Talking Stain - The Break Room

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umtAa84vQto Gal Using Vibrator


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 October 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 October 2008)




----------



## CoffeeKing (24 October 2008)

Now this I think is LOL - well done



Car advert...gave me a giggle anyhow


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Car advert...gave me a giggle anyhow




Thanks ck - needed that - rofl


----------



## Aussiejeff (30 June 2010)

I'm not sure whether this one should go in the Best or Worst category. What do you think?  

http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/...vertisement-ever/story-e6frfq80-1225885173772



Now, having seen the ad.... 

Q: Would you fly with this airline or rather just rush to sign up as an Aircraft Washing Technician?


----------



## DB008 (2 February 2015)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but the Superbowl in the US has some of the best half time commercials in the world.

Well, whoever has watched the series 'Breaking Bad' will get this one....LOL


----------



## So_Cynical (2 February 2015)

DB008 said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this, but the Superbowl in the US has some of the best half time commercials in the world.
> 
> Well, whoever has watched the series 'Breaking Bad' will get this one....LOL





I miss BB, Brian should get another Emmy for that performance.


----------



## basilio (19 February 2021)

Another car ad .... with a difference.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 February 2021)

basilio said:


> Another car ad .... with a difference.





Nice !I spotted the van/ taxi but not the rest.


----------

